# OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics! (MERGED)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

Just saw it on TNT

*Celtics Get:*

Wally World
Candi Man
Dwayne Jones
Conditional 1st Round Pick


*T-Wolves Get:*

Ricky Davis
Marcus Banks
Mark Blount
Justin Reed
Two 2nd Round Picks

Thoughts?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*OT: Big trade just went down, Minny and Boston*

Word is 6 player trade between Boston and Minnesota, details coming...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Big trade just went down, Minny and Boston*

merge my thread with other please admin


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

Wow 7 players, that is a big big trade! Some good players moved too!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

Source says the Wolves are thought to be considering shipping Ricky Davis to the Blazers for Ruben.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



ABM said:


> Source says the Wolves are thought to be considering shipping Ricky Davis to the Blazers for Ruben.


Wow. Why did the Celts trade Ricky Davis? I thought he was playing the best he's ever played and with a better attitude? For Wally World? Now they have two SG/SF (Wally/PP) that like to score and not play D.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



ABM said:


> Source says the Wolves are thought to be considering shipping Ricky Davis to the Blazers for Ruben.


DO IT! What's his salary?

Guess Miles and Viktor would have to back up PF instead of Rube?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



Blazer Bert said:


> DO IT! What's his salary?
> 
> Guess Miles and Viktor would have to back up PF instead of Rube?


Don't you think that asking a lot of Miles to play PF with one knee?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



ABM said:


> Source says the Wolves are thought to be considering shipping Ricky Davis to the Blazers for Ruben.


 Yes please.

Anyway, about this trade, I _think_ I like Boston's side of it a bit more, considering they got a first round pick. Sczerbiak is a more disciplined offensive player and will be a more consistent outside threat to play off Pierce's slashing and post game.

Plus, I always think Kandi is going to do something, someday. He was starting to resemble a quite useful center in LA, then he went and regressed mightily in Minnesota. if the Celtics can get even the Clipper version of Olowakandi, they got a serviceable center for pennies on the dollar.

Rickey Davis is an exciting talent, but not the type of player you can generally count on.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

Heck yeah! Ricky would give us a solid all around player.

If you don't mind me asking, who's your source, ABM?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



ABM said:


> Source says the Wolves are thought to be considering shipping Ricky Davis to the Blazers for Ruben.



Dear God, no. 

Ricki Davis is exactly what this team does not need.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Heck yeah! Ricky would give us a solid all around player.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, who's your source, ABM?


He was kidding.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



Blazer Freak said:


> He was kidding.


Damn. Way to give my hopes up.

Anyway, Skita was traded from the Wolves to the Suns so I guess it's true that a flood of trades would come once Artest was traded.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Heck yeah! Ricky would give us a solid all around player.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, who's your source, ABM?


A certain Blazer supporter.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



kaydow said:


> Don't you think that asking a lot of Miles to play PF with one knee?


According to my favorite sports sensationalist, Miles is just about ready to play (but shouldn't).

ABM was joking?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

Some pilot?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Some pilot?



Look at it again. Think blazer _supporter_.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

At the risk of sounding like a total dumb***, I still don't know what you're talking about and I'm not sure if you're kidding or not.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man I would pull the trigger on a Davis for Ruben trade without looking back.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Man I would pull the trigger on a Davis for Ruben trade without looking back.


Who wouldn't. But it's not going to happen. Good trade by Minny, and whoever *****es about Nash, look at Ainge. That guy can't make a good trade to save his life. Ricky is a good player, and the only bad thing Minny got was Blount.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> At the risk of sounding like a total dumb***, I still don't know what you're talking about and I'm not sure if you're kidding or not.


Kidding. 

I was being silly and showed a picture of a blazer supporter. You know, that the blazer was fitted on? 

Sorry.

Here's the link to the Minny/Beantown trade, though. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2307791


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

I hate you, ABM.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I hate you, ABM.


Ouch. :dead:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something. I don't follow other teams much but that trade looks mainly like Ricky for Wally. Wally is a solid player with a pure shot, Ricky is the more athletic player with more "potential" who can run the floor better and might gel with KG's style more.

So why would Minny trade Ricky for Ruben when Ricky looks to be the main piece of that deal? Or are Banks and Blount what that trade is really about? (Niether of those guys seem impressive enough to get rid of Wally and Kandi)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What do you guys think? Improved or Decreased fantasy stats for Ricky in Minny. I ask, because he is on my team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



ABM said:


> Ouch. :dead:


Kidding of course. You know we love ya, big guy.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*

decreased fantasy value for rickey IMo but it could go the other way. you never know. Him and PP had simular games, maybe having garnet could open up the court more for him never know. The artest trade has opened up the flood gates. I expect atleast 2 more trades by monday.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Kidding of course. You know we love ya, big guy.


(little secret: I was lurking O-Live. Saw it there. :whoknows:  )


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Huge Trade Between Wolves and Celtics!*



ABM said:


> Kidding.
> 
> I was being silly and showed a picture of a blazer supporter. You know, that the blazer was fitted on?
> 
> ...


Hey . . . good one.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. I don't follow other teams much but that trade looks mainly like Ricky for Wally. Wally is a solid player with a pure shot, Ricky is the more athletic player with more "potential" who can run the floor better and might gel with KG's style more.
> 
> So why would Minny trade Ricky for Ruben when Ricky looks to be the main piece of that deal? Or are Banks and Blount what that trade is really about? (Niether of those guys seem impressive enough to get rid of Wally and Kandi)


Ya I think your right on, its pretty much Wally for Ricky, a disgruntled center for a disgruntled center, and a disgruntled PG for filler.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Who wouldn't. But it's not going to happen. Good trade by Minny, and whoever *****es about Nash, look at Ainge. That guy can't make a good trade to save his life. Ricky is a good player, and the only bad thing Minny got was Blount.


reed is a bench player, banks has not been given much of a chance so his "status" is up in the air...blount yes is so erratic and huge contract, at least wally produces for a big contract, and ricky d produces more and has a less contract...not sure why some feel this is such a huge 'steal' for the wolves b/c as much as i do not favor it, it is pretty even.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Ya I think your right on, its pretty much Wally for Ricky, a disgruntled center for a disgruntled center, and a disgruntled PG for filler.


basically lol i just do not know why ainge brought wally in, im assuming getting rid of ricky b/c he wants more minutes to go to guys like Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, and hopefully Gerald Green eventually...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That is interesting you bring up Green, since he has been in the D leagues tearing it up, and Ainge is his room mate.......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Not a bad trade for the wolves, and pretty much puts an end to any trades involving Pierce.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> basically lol i just do not know why ainge brought wally in, im assuming getting rid of ricky b/c he wants more minutes to go to guys like Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes, and hopefully Gerald Green eventually...



I think your going to like Wally. He has a good shot, know the game and uses his body well. A little on the injury prone side and he isn't exactly the best team player, but contract aside, he will contribute.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> That is interesting you bring up Green, since he has been in the D leagues tearing it up, and Ainge is his room mate.......


Tearing it up..roomates? god that sounded wrong. :laugh:

Anyways, Richie, it was a bad trade. The only good thing Boston got out of it? Outta Blount's contract. But they took on Wally's. Ricky is much better at everything other than shooting than Wally, and Blount can shoot from teh outside, which is something, which is more than Kandi does. 

Blount will be able to shoot from the free throw line, because KG will open up things for him commanding the double team.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I actually like this trade more for the Celtics. Wally is a much better compliment than Ricky. He is playing his best ball ever. 

Bassy-Monia-Miles and filler for Paul!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> .......Bassy-Monia-Miles and filler for Paul!


Oh, dear God, please no! We don't really want to add an ageing SG just for 5 more wins per year. Remember what our veterans provided in wins last year???


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Oh, dear God, please no! We don't really want to add an ageing SG just for 5 more wins per year. Remember what our veterans provided in wins last year???


while I don't think the trade suggested is one that's good, I don't know if I'd say that Pierce is exactly an 'ageing' SG.

It depends on who we give up, assuming Boston actually still wants to trade him, for how much him being here helps the team.

If they give up too many players, especially those who are young, it can be bad. But if they give up Ruben, Miles and a future pick (or 2) I'd be on that like green on algae.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Celtics got a great pickup in Wally.....He's having a career year this year....I'm not sure how the rest fits...


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> while I don't think the trade suggested is one that's good, I don't know if I'd say that Pierce is exactly an 'ageing' SG.
> 
> It depends on who we give up, assuming Boston actually still wants to trade him, for how much him being here helps the team.
> 
> If they give up too many players, especially those who are young, it can be bad. But if they give up Ruben, Miles and a future pick (or 2) I'd be on that like green on algae.


Yes, i agree. Ainge won't be that foolish though.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Am I the only one who fails to see how this trade benefits Minnesota?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Am I the only one who fails to see how this trade benefits Minnesota?


Gets rid of Kandi who was doing nothing and got back a center, who has a bad contract but could be a good fit with KG. Also they get Ricky Davis, who does everything better than Wally other than shooting. They also get Marcus Banks a good defensive PG, and is better than Hudson. I'd say they got the better deal.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Olowakandi's contract is only for another year, so if he continues his craptacular ways, he quickly becomes an expiring contract.

Getting Ricky Davis is reminiscent of acquiring Sprewell or Cassell. It could be a good teammate for Garnett, but I'm not sure there's a major gain in swapping out Szczerbiak. Trading Kandi for a longer, bad contract and giving up a first round pick I think makes it a net loss for Minnesota.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Olowakandi's contract is only for another year, so if he continues his craptacular ways, he quickly becomes an expiring contract.
> 
> Getting Ricky Davis is reminiscent of acquiring Sprewell or Cassell. It could be a good teammate for Garnett, but I'm not sure there's a major gain in swapping out Szczerbiak. Trading Kandi for a longer, bad contract and giving up a first round pick I think makes it a net loss for Minnesota.


The 1st rounder might hurt. But you gotta remember, Minny drafts real ****ty, they hadn't drafted in like 6-8 years before a year or 2 ago because of making that under the table deal with Joe Smith. So the two players they did draft in those drafts, Ebi and McCants, weren't real good picks. 

Blount, even though he does have a bad contract, compliments KG. Blount isnt a good rebounder, KG is a great one, and Blount has that outside shot, around the free throw line down, and with a weaker defender/being open because KG is downlow, it will enable him to get a better shot.

At this point, I like it more for Minny, but we will have to see.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i think blount is a decent scorer and a bad rebounder but hes nice for moinny i think cuz kg will draw doubles so we'll have to see how it goes


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

on Sonic pregame today (on 950 kjr) David Locke said that his sources say that this trade should open up a trade for the Supes----hopefully it's true, & perhaps there will some more movement in the coming days. I'm hoping for a trade that disposes of Flip Murray.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ricky Davis is a good player, but I don't ever seen him being an integral part of a championship team. Isn't this the same guy that shot at the opposing hoop to get a rebound for his triple double? Yikes...

The Blazers do not need a guy like that...
As for the trade, it seems like a push.. No one really is the big winner.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Am I the only one who fails to see how this trade benefits Minnesota?



Actually, I was thinking the same thing. Once you hack away all the underbrush, you have Minniehaha giving up a 1st round pick and a fine pure shooter and getting an athletic swingman with a checkered past. What was the point? Are they hoping to put the eventual KG/Davis fight on PPV?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think its pretty obvious after seeing Minnesota over the last week that there are team chemistry issues that needed addressed. Minnesota is doing exactly that. They have guys to step in at SF for Wally who was never a good defender anyhow. Now they have somebody besides Trenton Hassle to play SG, which should give them a good boost. Marcus Banks will give them some depth at point. 

Now as for Boston, I would have to bet that Danny Ainge would not make this trade unless he felt his draft pick this year was ready to step in and play soon. I wouldn't be surprised if another trade went down with Wally heading to NY next either.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Does it seem like Boston is now short at PG? Maybe there is a potential trade with Portland?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

myELFboy said:


> on Sonic pregame today (on 950 kjr) David Locke said that his sources say that this trade should open up a trade for the Supes----hopefully it's true, & perhaps there will some more movement in the coming days. I'm hoping for a trade that disposes of Flip Murray.


you heard it here first folks! The sonics are trading Ray Allen to the Blazers for Theo Ratliff!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I think its pretty obvious after seeing Minnesota over the last week that there are team chemistry issues that needed addressed. Minnesota is doing exactly that. *They have guys to step in at SF* for Wally who was never a good defender anyhow. Now they have somebody besides Trenton Hassle to play SG, which should give them a good boost. Marcus Banks will give them some depth at point.


I haven't been watching much of Minni lately, but who exactly is their SF in waiting? I'm guessing that Ricky and Trenton will be the starting wing players with Jaric running the point. 

I think I like the trade better from their end. Swapping Davis for Wally improves the Wolves team speed a lot and should allow them to compete with the more athletic teams. I'd seen a few Wolves games where their lack of athletism was exposed by other teams running them to death. In the half court game they can still dump it into KG in the post, but now they have a go-guy from the outside as well. While Wally is definitely a better shooter then Ricky, he's not the guy who you'd want to depend on creating his own shot as the 24 second clock winds down. Neither are Jaric and Hassell, which is why I think Ricky is probably the better fit. 



> Now as for Boston, I would have to bet that Danny Ainge would not make this trade unless he felt his draft pick this year was ready to step in and play soon. I wouldn't be surprised if another trade went down with Wally heading to NY next either.


Hmmm, I don't think this trade reflects that much on Gerald Green, but maybe... I'd guess the plan is to move Pierce to the 2 and to have Wally spreading out the D from the perimeter. Pierce is obviously their go-guy, and Wally may be seen as a better complimentry player to him then Davis. 

I think it could be relevant that both Wally and Davis have reputations as bleeps. This could have been about disappointing clubs separating guys who were sick of each other as much as anything. 

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Eddie Griffin would be the guy stepping in at SF. He has not had a good year this year, but in the past has shown he has range, length, and size at the SF position. He has played a lot of backup PF too, but not that Wally is gone, the minutes will open up at SF.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Eddie Griffin would be the guy stepping in at SF. He has not had a good year this year, but in the past has shown he has range, length, and size at the SF position. He has played a lot of backup PF too, but not that Wally is gone, the minutes will open up at SF.


I'm thinking the start Hassel at the 2 and Davis at the 3.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

seems to me that this trade was really just about trading headaches. sometimes it's just in the best interest of everybody to move a problem guy for another problem guy, if only to clear out the old baggage each one has with his original team. 

I'd rather have Ricky Davis than Wallyworld, though. he gives you just as much scoring and you don't have to design your entire defense to compensate for Wally's ineptitude anymore. 

I think Garnett is going to benefit more than anyone else from this deal. his fantastic defense will only look better without the glaring hole of Wallyworld constantly nullifying his efforts. 

besides, I'd be much happier paying Ricky Davis $7 mil through the 2007-08 season than Wally $13 mil through the 2008-09 season. even if the Ricky experiment fails in Minnesota, he will be infinitely more tradeable than Wally for the remainder of their contracts.

Wally has probably the worst contract of any active player in the league. kudos to Minnesota for dumping it.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> you heard it here first folks! The sonics are trading Ray Allen to the Blazers for Theo Ratliff!!


Get real. Everybody knows that you never trade big for small. :biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I did read somewhere that Minnesota was looking at Flip Murray


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Eddie Griffin would be the guy stepping in at SF. He has not had a good year this year, but in the past has shown he has range, length, and size at the SF position. He has played a lot of backup PF too, but not that Wally is gone, the minutes will open up at SF.


But he's been starting at center of late for them, and I'm not sure that Blout for Candi changes that. It seemed to me that he'd bulked up a bit and was now more of a 4/5 then a 4/3. I don't see him being very effective defensively chasing shooters around screens... he's no Sheed IMO. Thats why I think that Hassell will probably draw the starters role and minutes. I'd guess EG would get about the same minutes, but mainly as a 4/5.

The Wolves seem to have a pretty gapping hole in their roster of decent 6'7-8 SF types... I'm sure there are some Blazer trade possibility threads there.

STOMP


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

STOMP said:


> But he's been starting at center of late for them, and I'm not sure that Blout for Candi changes that. It seemed to me that he'd bulked up a bit and was now more of a 4/5 then a 4/3. I don't see him being very effective defensively chasing shooters around screens... he's no Sheed IMO. Thats why I think that Hassell will probably draw the starters role and minutes. I'd guess EG would get about the same minutes, but mainly as a 4/5.
> 
> *The Wolves seem to have a pretty gapping hole in their roster of decent 6'7-8 SF types... I'm sure there are some Blazer trade possibility threads there.
> *
> STOMP


Yeah, I agree with you on this one, so how does Hassell, McCants, and 2nd Rounder for Miles sound then? :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

osprey said:


> Yeah, I agree with you on this one, so how does Hassell, McCants, and 2nd Rounder for Miles sound then? :biggrin:


As far as creating a healthy discussion here in the Blazer forum... not so good... I think it might have a longer life being bantered around by the 5 fans in the Wolves forum.

STOMP


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

C's Got ****ed In This Trade.


----------

